# Technologost theme question



## gideonpepys (Mar 24, 2012)

Now that level 5 is fast approaching for my party I have a couple of questions about the technologist's clockwork companion:

The technologist theme level 5 feature states that 'your contraption follows the rules for an animal companion', except for certain comparitive weaknesses (such as much lower STR and HP than a regular companion).

The trouble is, I don't see how that works with the rules for companions (assuming we mean ranger companions) or provides all that much of a benefit.

For example, when he reaches 5th level, my party's technologist will have 40hp, meaning his contraption will have 10 - able to survive no more than one blow.  Whereas before, the contraption just sat in a square until it delivered its attack, now it can move around the map, but is so delicate it is likely to be killed before it does anything.

Is it still an encounter power?  Or is it always present as a companion should be?  If so, when it dies, does it require 50gp to raise?  Does it have healing surges?  

If I am missing something please let me know.  Sometimes I am a bit slow to recognise the benefits of a power, so perhaps there is something I have overlooked.  

But I would also appreciate a word or two of clarification as to how the contraption functions, and if by 'animal companion' the rules for ranger pets are intended to be used (and if so, how elements such as number of healing surges, and healing surge use square with the thing having only 10hp to start with).


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 24, 2012)

Mostly I just meant the "it has a movement speed, and when you move it can move with you." If someone damages it, you can repair it during a short rest. If it's reduced to 0 hp, repairing it requires at least an hour.


----------



## gideonpepys (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay.  Fair enough.  I'm just anticipating the questions from my player (who might not view a 10hp companion all that enthusiastically).


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 24, 2012)

It had 1/4 your HP before. Now it's just a little better at scampering around, picking things up, and being a tool. It's intended to be a fairly fragile trick, not a powerful companion in combat.

By comparison, the druid in the game I'm running has a BEAR (*B*attle *E*nhanced *A*nimalistic *R*obot) as an animal companion, produced for him by Pemberton Industries.


----------



## gideonpepys (Mar 24, 2012)

How did he get that!? What adventure are you on?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 24, 2012)

It's just a reskinned bear, because he liked the idea of an alcoholic steampunk druid. And we're actually just on adventure 2.


----------



## ve4grm (Mar 26, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> It's just a reskinned bear, because he liked the idea of an alcoholic steampunk druid. And we're actually just on adventure 2.



Today, our new player joined the group, mid-Skyseer. She decided (independently) that she wanted to play a steampunk-ish druid/technologist who rejected the pure old ways, and augmented her magic with tech.

Earlier this morning, I had read about your B.E.A.R.

B.E.A.R. is now a part of our game as well (except as a summon, rather than a companion). Thank you!


----------

